
Why the universe might be conscious - dsr12
https://grin.news/why-the-universe-might-be-conscious-e4f8c4f6432e
======
qubex
The final question, about whether investigating consciousness _in a post-
pandemic world_ is more urgent, absolutely baffles me. I can’t imagine
anything more remote from the pragmatic necessities of readjusting daily life
than something as abstract as evolving whole new subdomians and paradigms of
understanding.

Am I missing something?

